# Flowerhorn / Frankenhorn



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone else find this rather sad?

















(short body flowerhorn)
I saw these and wondered who would ohnestly support the practice of cruel mutations. I know this has been dicussed a million times but I decided to check them out on aquabid and I was disgusted. Mad enough to make this post. :lol: 
But seriously :x 
Will this end?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish everything could be left alone, just let it run its natural course. Seeing these makes me sad.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Maybe it's just me but I find the fruits of evolutions labour beautiful enough without humans screwing around with it.

Each to their own though eh, no point getting upset about it, it's in our nature, tinkering and interfering is what humans do best. It won't end until our species is wiped out.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, never been a big fan of frankenfish. I don't mind "normal" flowerhorns. All those balloon fish and fish they have been really messed with bug me.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

notice you didn't mention the worst form of franken-fish


















and just by way of showing how these monstrosities are created
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=957


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

OMG that is disgusting. Cutting the tail of cichlids must be cruel?

Although you could be prosecuted for doing this in the UK, sadly we have no powers to prosecute those who import and sell these things (and thus support the practice finantially) . This must change. How can we affect this so this loop hole in our animal cruelty legislation/animal rights legislation is closed with the new Animal Welfare Bill?


----------



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

We could send nasty emails to people who create the cruel looking ones. :lol: I understand that some people are just trying to make a living and quite a few flowerhorns do look nice but creating a wierd looking mutant is a bad way to do it.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Is this any more freakish or cruel than bubble eye goldfish...or cutting off dog tails and ears...or putting live fish on ice at a fish market?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

yes :x


----------

